# How in the heck did they do it?



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

LARMGUY said:


> I installed another alarm system and the board wouldn't take a download. We tried every trick in the book but it kept kicking the downloading computer out.
> 
> I finally found this up in the ceiling and rewired it the proper way.
> The phone demark has only one POTS line. The alarm installer before me had the tip and ring from the demark wired Blue white and Orange white for the incoming and White blue White orange for the pair coming back to the house phones.
> ...


it appears that it may have a common tip 
but whoever wired it before should have at least labeled the conductors
typical phones using multi line use 6 conductor cable.
but i have seen some installs that used cat 5 instead
(a royal pain until i checked all the terminal blocks)


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

Wow...that is some real magic.


----------

